# soon to be moving aboard a cal 25



## nauticalgirl (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi My husband & I are moving aboard a 25ft sailboat. We have never been sailing and know we have a ton to learn, but we're excited to try something we've always dreamed of doing. We will probably be docked the majority of the time & wont venture out into the open water until we know what we're doing.  Has anyone else lived aboard a boat this small or recently moved unto a boat? Any experiance & suggestions would be great!


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey nauti - welcome to SN. I sail a Catalina 27. It's a definitely a small space - and we've only overnighted on ours - but I'd say it will be an experience of a lifetime without a doubt.

Hopefully you've got good ways to keep yourselves cool/warm as needed. With a tight space - every creature comfort counts.

As for the sailing, find someone in the marina who will be willing to take you out and show you how to get from point A to B. It won't take you long to get the basics down.

And ask whatever questions you need to here. Lots of experience sailors willing to help us newbs.

Have fun.

PS - Check out the "Living Aboard" thread. Lots of great info there.


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow! Do you have the flush-decked Cal 25 or the other one?


----------



## nauticalgirl (Sep 3, 2009)

um not sure what "flush decked" is..


----------



## nauticalgirl (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks so much smackdaddy for the advice. We dont quite have the heating and air part figured out..im guessing we will get a small electric heater and plug it into shore power. We'll definately need it since we live in NC and it'll get pretty cold...


----------



## dieselboy (Aug 29, 2009)

Neat.... I just got my 29' cal and am in love with it. I am in the same boat as you " so to speak" we have a boat and know way to little to actually sail it yet. But were learning.. 
Wish you all the best..


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

Here's the flush-decked model (no coachroof):










And the other model:










There's not much headroom in the flush-decked model! Though looking at the pics, they might have the same headroom. The flush-decked model might just carry her deck farther forward.


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

nauticalgirl said:


> Hi My husband & I are moving aboard a 25ft sailboat. We have never been sailing and know we have a ton to learn, but we're excited to try something we've always dreamed of doing. We will probably be docked the majority of the time & wont venture out into the open water until we know what we're doing.  Has anyone else lived aboard a boat this small or recently moved unto a boat? Any experiance & suggestions would be great!


We have lived aboard with our kiddo (have two now) and two dogs on a Catalina 380. It was a wonderful experience most of the time (and sometimes it really stinks!! but that is just life). You will enjoy it. Our boat was considerably larger than yours, but there was more of us too.

Good luck with it and feel free to ask any questions you have. Welcome aboard.

- CD


----------



## nauticalgirl (Sep 3, 2009)

painkiller said:


> Here's the flush-decked model (no coachroof):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ok--ours looks exactly like the other one, not the flush-decked one. I can stand just fine, but my husband(at 6'2) has to duck in some spots.


----------



## dieselboy (Aug 29, 2009)

""Oh ok--ours looks exactly like the other one, not the flush-decked one. I can stand just fine, but my husband(at 6'2) has to duck in some spots. ""

lol, well im not 6,2 but i have to duck now and then in my 29 ' Cal.

Have you made any contacts on the live on Board thread yet? I bet they have lots more insight than the rest of us " part timers"..


----------



## jcboyce (Dec 7, 2011)

On my list of questions is what harbor are you going to live in? Why a cal 25(though I once lived on a 23' converted life boat, But then I once lived under an upside down OK dingy, then raised 3 kids on a 36' cross tri.)?

Good luck. take the time to enjoy what you like, learn together, and of coarse live together.

I can't recommend anyone, not knowing where you are. Check the local crew list, meet the captain & crew, If you like them go, If you don't, don't. 

You can live on a boat and not go anywhere. but why, I have friends moving onto land, (that dirty stuff on the other side of the sea wall. I have been in this slip since June 5, 95

JCBoyce


----------

